# Cartoon Animal Music



## BlackLynk (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm a producer that makes beats sampled from or inspired by cartoon animals. 

My running list includes: The Lion Guard, 44 Cats (twice), Amphibia, Ni Hao Kai-Lan, Thundercats, The Berenstain Bears, Sonic X

I'm looking for a rapper and/or singer obsessed with cartoon animals, because I'M TRYNA HEAR SOME TOON BARS. I think fusing cartoon and hip-hop culture is dope as hell, like who's trying to bar out on a Paw Patrol beat? Nobody but US, WE have the facilities to do so.

Seriously though I've gotten nothing but joke replies since posting similar sentiments, I urge if there's ONE serious cartoon animal obsessed artist to see this, I will change your entire life.


----------

